# mystery house - coleby grange



## withindelain (Apr 3, 2015)

whist driving to mooch around ra.f. coleby grange spotted this place


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2015)

Ah...know it well. Nice set. Looks like you had better weather than when I visited
!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 4, 2015)

Like them, u have made a seemingly dull house look good :wcool:


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol, those floors look so sketchy!
Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2015)

I liked the shot of the light switch, for what was there you made an interesting report and I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Potter (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this not that far from RAF Wadington?


----------



## egodge (Apr 12, 2015)

Lovely pictures - particularly like the one with ivy - i think - creeping over the roof! Thanks for sharing


----------



## withindelain (Apr 13, 2015)

Potter said:


> Is this not that far from RAF Wadington?



yes mate just down the road..... and right by raf coleby grange


----------

